# Whatever happened to Midgard?



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 2, 2002)

I was just wondering what the status of Midgard was. Is someone still trying to do something with it or not?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 2, 2002)

Midgard was nemmerle's project.  It never really got off the ground, so he called it quits a couple of months ago.


----------

